# Nis-knacks.com



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Hey does anybody know of any sites similar to nis-knacks where u can basically buy anything you need for a sentra? I've been searchin on Yahoo and other sites, but no luck. Thanks 

www.blue-glo.tk


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Buy anything like what? body, interior, engine, ? Sad to say, there isnt to much out there for the poor B13, motor stuff is good though. I wish someone would more for the B13.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Yes I also have a B13 and had some trouble but I am now starting to find everything I need to get my NX to the point where I want it.I guess I could share my resources with you I just need to find all my papers.But what are you looking for?Like what GUMP asked?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

is nisknacks still up?whats going on with the site?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

glowsentra said:


> *Hey does anybody know of any sites similar to nis-knacks where u can basically buy anything you need for a sentra? I've been searchin on Yahoo and other sites, but no luck. Thanks
> 
> www.blue-glo.tk *


No parts for the b13? Dudes, you guys aren't looking far enough. There are more *quality* original equiptment parts for a B13 than any other aftermarket manufacturer can build. I will show you a car at out last meet.









OK
1)Original Equiptment Nissan Grill and headlights from a MDM Tsuru available from Mossy Nissan
2)Original Equiptment front bumper from a JDM Sunny available from several front clip importers.
3)Roll-Mod-L (A member on the sr20de forum) sells carbon fiber front splitters that fit under SE-R bumpers.


















Heres another car with a Stillen body kit and MDM headlights and grill.

This is my NX with a MS Design front spoiler and german eyebrows:








And another:









There are parts. Please don't tell me that you cannot find them.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

www.hotshotperformance.com has Turbo Kits and Cool Air Intake kits...

www.mossyperfomance.com sells headlight and new tail-lights.. the Tsuru Conversion...

www.streetweaponkits.com sells B13 body kits and the new Skyline WideBody kit


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

is there another url for mossy? that one is not workin


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

www.mossyperformance.com

he left out the 2nd r in performance.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Pretty white what car meet is that? And is there a link to more pictures? If you have more pics, post them.


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

*www.customsentra.com - Home of Future Sentra Parts!*

Hey guys!!
I have good news for all of you posting about the lack of Sentra parts out there. Us folks at www.customenterprise.com, who already supply a whole line of items for Maxima's and Altima's will be launching customsentra.com some time late this year. We will be supplying aftermarket parts possibly Check us out and keep watch on this message board for updates. If you would like to contact me at Custom Enterprise, my name is Tyler and the phone number here is 1-800-806-5798, my extension is 115. Or you can send me an email at [email protected]. Thanks guys! Being a fellow Sentra owner I hope this makes you as excited as much as I am. Hope you hear from you soon!

-Tyler
Custom Enterprise


----------

